# Anciennes photos icloud n'apparaissent pas sur icloud Photos (PC)



## lordpaulc (21 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème, j'ai 37 Go de photos sur icloud, je retrouve celles-ci quand je vais sur www.icloud.com par exemple.

Sur mon nouveau PC, je n'ai dans le dossier "Photos icloud" que les photos qui ont été prises depuis que j'ai installé le logiciel sur mon pc, mais je n'ai pas les anciennes. comment faire pour les obtenir?

Merci et bonne journée


----------

